# Wo AiO-WaKü Schlauch verlängern lassen?



## pwiepengel (9. Juni 2020)

Hey, habt ihr eine Ahnung, wo man dies machen kann?

Oder gibt es vielleicht einen User hier, der sowas anbietet (vllt sogar im Raum Hannover)? 

Ich hab leider gar keine Ahnung davon und würde das lieber jemanden machen lassen, der davon Ahnung hat. 

Lg


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2020)

Welche AIO?


----------



## pwiepengel (9. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Welche AIO?



Eine spezielle. Findet man so nicht :/


----------



## LightLoop (9. Juni 2020)

Bis auf die AIOs von Alphacool sind mir keine bekannt wo man den Schlauch verlängern könnte, da diese festverbunden sind.


----------



## pwiepengel (9. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mir auch einen Custom Kühler zulegen (z. B. Arctic Acellero Xtreme IV), nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das wirklich passt. :/


----------



## Lexx (9. Juni 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Bis auf die AIOs von Alphacool sind mir keine bekannt wo man den Schlauch verlängern könnte, da diese festverbunden sind.


Die von Fractal Design können auch erweitert werden, bis auf die Pumpe verwenden die Alphacool-Teile.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Juni 2020)

Das bringt dem TE recht wenig da er bereits eine Wakü hat ... naja eigentlich nur den Inhalt den er jetzt wohl passend machen will.

@ TE

Die Schläuche einfach aufschneiden und passende Schlauchverbinder besorgen die dem Innendurchmesser der Schläuche entsprechen ist wohl die billigste Alternative.

Sowas also Kunststoff Schlauchverbinder | Sortimente | Verbindung und Reduzierung


----------



## pwiepengel (9. Juni 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Schläuche einfach aufschneiden und passende Schlauchverbinder besorgen die dem Innendurchmesser der Schläuche entsprechen ist wohl die billigste Alternative.



Und wo schneide ich es am besten auf? Muss ich auf irgendwas achten?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Juni 2020)

Das Einzige worauf man da achten muss, ist das man soviel Schlauch übrig lässt am Ende von der Anschlussseite den man nicht entfernen kann (weil verpresst oder verklebt), das man das Verbindungsstück mit der vorgesehenen Länge da noch in Gänze hineinbekommt. Das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk...

Das was leidet ist die Optik, aber wenn man sich Geld sparen will muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen.

Du hast ja alles was man braucht in der Box... nur die Schlauchlänge ist halt zu kurz. 

Nur jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Verständnis, weil du ja nichts genaues zum Plan deiner Idee verrätst in diesem und den anderen Thread. 

Willst du den Inhalt der Box zerpflücken und in in ein Case verbauen? 

Wie sieht der Inhalt aus? Ich könnte auf die schnelle im Netz nichts finden. 

Ich habe sowas ähnliches auch schon gemacht. Bei mir war es nur eine TT Symphony (für eine CPU gedacht) die ich für mein System passend gemacht habe, um es komplett damit zu kühlen.


----------



## pwiepengel (9. Juni 2020)

Genau, ich will den Inhalt aus dem externen Gehäuse in ein neues Case einbauen.

Hier mal Bilder (hab versucht, es irgendwie einzubauen, aber der Schlauch ist - egal, wie ich es drehe - einfach zu kurz)

Wie kann ich den Schlauch aufschneiden, ohne dass Flüssigkeit verloren geht? Bin in dem Thema ein absoluter Anfänger. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2020)

Den Schlauch links und rechts neben der Schnitt kante quetschen, dann läuft nix nach. Verluste hast du dennoch. Ist auch völlig egal, da du nach dem hinzufügen den neuen Schläuche sowieso mehr Kühlmittel benötigst... Auffüllen musst du in jedem Fall.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Juni 2020)

Genau ... um das Auffüllen kommst du nicht drumherum, wie du das bei der AiO (nebenbei ist dir die Optik wohl eh nicht wichtig bei dem "funktionsgerechten Aussehen" des Wakü  ), aber hinbekommst ist die Frage wenn es da keine vorgesehene Option gibt. Vielleicht ist sogar noch ein Fillport notwendig der in den Kreislauf mit eingefügt werden sollte.

PS:

Danke für die Bilder, aber nur den Wakü zu zeigen ist sinnfrei, denn so kann man an unserer Stelle nur noch raten ob der Hersteller doch eventuell eine Möglichkeit der "leichten" Befüllung vorgesehen hat oder sogar noch ein kleiner AGB (Ausgleichsbehälter) vorhanden wäre.

Die Anschlüsse sehen schon mal so aus als ob man die entfernen könnte und das sie auch in die Wakü-üblichen Anschlüsse getauscht werden könnten, das würde die Aktion mit den Schlauchverbindern sogar völlig unnötig machen.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich denke nicht dass der Radiator 1/4 zoll Anschlüsse hat, weiters wird sicher die beste Kombination aus Kupfer und Alu verbaut sein.
Wennn man es wirklich angehen möchte, dann wird man um einen AGB nicht herum kommen. Da Korrosionsschutz in diesem Fall lebensnotwendig ist, würde ich einfach auf ein glykolhältiges Mittel setzen. Das alte vollständig entleeren oder mit Destilierteswasser verdünnen. Mischen würde ich vermeiden, weil es durchaus reagieren kann...........


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Juni 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass der Radiator 1/4 zoll Anschlüsse hat, weiters wird sicher die beste Kombination aus Kupfer und Alu verbaut sein.



Diese Vermutungen könnte man ja durch Fotos und Messungen die der TE liefert bestätigen lassen und ein wenig Farbe von den Radiatorlamellen zu kratzen würde ihn bestimmt auch nicht jucken. Von reinem destiliertem Wasser zur Befüllung hat ja auch noch keiner was geschrieben ... so weit sind wir doch noch gar nicht. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft ...


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2020)

Interessant wäre welches PCB die Karte hat, weil dann würde es alternativen geben wenn es ein Ref design wäre......


----------



## claster17 (9. Juni 2020)

Die Anschlüsse sind definitiv keine 1/4" und entfernen lassen die sich auch nicht. Es sieht auch aus wie ein generischer Aluradiator, wie sie in Massen für AiO verwendet werden.

Hier wurden an einer Corsair H40 die Schläuche getauscht:
Corsair H40 mod thread. - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
Hier H50, aber mittlerweile ohne Bilder:
(Guide) H50 Replace Tubes and Res Mod. - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> ein wenig Farbe von den Radiatorlamellen zu kratzen würde ihn bestimmt auch nicht jucken



Das bringt nichts, weil auch Kupferradiatoren auf Alulamellen setzen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Juni 2020)

> Das bringt nichts, weil auch Kupferradiatoren auf Alulamellen setzen.



Aber nicht alle ... meine von Alphacool sind definitiv Kupfer, außer man hat Alu mit Kupfer bedampft und um das zu verstecken mit einer dünnen Farbschicht lackiert um den Pfusch nur teilweise zu verstecken, weil sichtbar Kupfer durchscheint. 

Ist auch letztendlich egal, da man weiß was man dann in einer Mischkombination  machen sollte.




> Die Anschlüsse sind definitiv keine 1/4" und entfernen lassen die sich auch nicht.



Stimmt du hast recht ... nach nem Klick aufs erste Bild wurde ich erleuchtet, weil ich auch endlich den Radiatoranschluß gesehen habe. Hab nur das Zweite angeklickt (warum auch immer  ) und da sah es so aus als ob es da eine Maulschlüsselaufnahme vorhanden wäre. Ein AGB ist auch nicht vorhanden, also auch keine einfache Befüllung möglich ... 

Dann bleibt also nur die Schlauchverbinderaktion ... billiger gehts ja auch kaum.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2020)

Die Lösung die hierzu bereits eingestellt wurde ist schon ganz gut, hier noch ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag.
1. Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 - Black
2. An beiden Seiten nun die richtigen Tüllen + Schlauchklemmen drauf oder Anschraubanschlüsse.
3. Alphacool HF Muffe G1/4 IG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black

Die Tüllen müssen je nach Schlauch ausgewählt werden.

Vermutlich wurde ein 11/8 Schlauch verbaut und dann müssten entweder 8mm Tüllen an beiden Seiten verbaut werden die aber gegen Abrutschen mit Schlauchklemmen gesichert werden sollten. Oder Anschraubtüllen in z.B. 11/8 dran schrauben. Mit der Muffe und jeweils zwei Anschlüsse dran kannst das Stück Schlauch verlängern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil: Das befüllen wird einfacher, weil hierzu an den Schnellkupplungen mit einer Spritze das Ventil runter gedrückt werden kann und so direkt befüllt werden kann. Auf die selbe Weiße haben wir letztens eine AIO von Alphacool mit einem 360er Radiator erweitert und da diese AIO bereits schon solche Schnellkupplungen verbaut hat musste ich nur noch eine dazu kaufen um an den zwei Schläuchen des Radiators dran machen. So konnte ich den neuen Radiator bereits vor befüllen bevor er eingebaut wurde und musste am ende nur noch die Schnellkupplungen miteinander verbinden und die AIO war bereits befüllt und auch entlüftet.

Denn das befüllen wird sonst sehr schwer werden.
Mit solchen Schnellkupplungen wird es aber ein Kinderspiel weil man sich sozusagen Füllports einbaut.


----------

